# Network monitoring tool



## elpek (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I'm looking for some network monitoring tool for my gateway that has web GUI and is capable of:


displaying a list of IPs / URLs that hosts on the local network are connecting to (multiple protocols)

dumping collected data in JSON or any other format (optional)

I have already tried net/ntop - it can dump data however it doesn't really generate a list of IPs / URLs on per host basis. What comes to my mind next is nTOPng that apparently has more features than its predecessor but since there is no working port for it (manual install seems to be doable but quite messy) I was wondering if there are any good alternatives that I could consider using?

Any suggestions would be very appreciated.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 5, 2016)

Didn't use it myself, but it may fit your needs - net-mgmt/darkstat.


----------



## elpek (Mar 9, 2016)

ondra_knezour said:


> Didn't use it myself, but it may fit your needs - net-mgmt/darkstat.



Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately net-mgmt/darkstat is not capable of tracking per-host outgoing traffic to remote IPs / URLs accessed (it does it for remote ports however). Looks like nTOPng combined with some storage backend (ELK or database) to browse historical data can't really be avoided in my case.


----------



## protocelt (Mar 9, 2016)

I've never used it, but maybe the net/wireshark-qt5 could work?


----------

